

The News.YC effect - Sam_Odio
http://crashdev.blogspot.com/2008/04/think-y-combinator-has-following.html

======
gruseom
This is a bit off-topic (if the topic is the traffic spike) but I am impressed
by the openness of this post; more, somehow, than by his first response the
other day. Maybe that's because the spotlight is largely off by now? Anyhow,
way to turn a negative into a positive.

